# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Đồ linh tinh. Driver step ...Động cơ step

## hatien

#1. 3 bộ driver 5 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều + động cơ size 86 dài 130.Giá 1tr2 / bộ

#2. 3 bộ driver 5 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều + động cơ size 60 dài 95.Giá 500k / bộ

#3. Động cơ step size 86 dài 130.Giá 650k / 1 con

#4. Bộ driver 5 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều + động cơ size 86 dài 130. Giá 1tr2

#5. Bộ driver 5 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều + động cơ size 60 dài 88 Giá 450k

#6. bộ 7 Driver TROY 2 pha.Giá 170k / bộ


#7. 2 bộ driver 2 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều + động cơ size 57.Giá 300k / 1 bộ

#8. Bộ 3 động cơ step 5 pha .Giá 300k

#9. Driver vexta 5 pha to chà bá có quạt tản nhiệt Giá 450k

#10. bộ driver 2 pha có set vi bước + động cơ size 57.Giá 650k

#11. bộ 7 driver 2 pha Giá 700k

#12.Bộ 3 driver vexta 5 pha . Giá 300k / 1 bộ

#13. Động cơ step 5 pha size 60 2 con có hộp số.giá 400k

#14. 5 bộ Driver 2 pha có đèn báo tín hiệu xung chiều.Giá 200k/ 1 bộ

----------


## hatien

Nhận gạch số #6

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #2

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #11

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #13

----------


## hatien

cập nhật và giảm giá
#1 giảm còn 1tr1 /bộ. lấy hết 3tr 3 bộ
#3 
#4 giảm còn 1tr1/bộ
#5 
#7 
#8 giảm còn 200k
#9 
#10 giảm còn 600k
 #12 
#14

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #1

----------


## hatien

CẬP NHẬT 
#15 có 2 cái giá 350k

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #10

----------


## hatien

bánh răng.giá 100k
Đính kèm 70494

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #9 số #4

----------


## hatien

#3. Động cơ step size 86 dài 130.bay 3 con còn 3 con 650k 1 con.lấy hết giá 600k/1 em

----------


## kzam

Lấy 4 con nha bác Tiến

----------


## bachcongphuoc

#7 và #8 còn không anh ơi, em có nhắn tin trên zalo đó

----------


## hatien

còn nhé a.lh qua zalo của e

----------


## hatien

đã chuyển hàng cho bác

----------


## hatien

Tiếp....
động cơ size 86 dài 120 của mỹ giá 600k


Driver 5 pha điện 220v giá 550k

----------


## trungga

E lấy driver 550k nha. Đã zalo cho bác

----------


## hatien

đã chuyển hàng nhé bác

----------


## hatien

5 driver vexta 2 pha Giá 1tr

2 bộ driver 2 pha kèm động cơ size 57 Giá 600k

----------


## DungNguyen

Chào các bác,

Hiện tại công ty em thanh lý 150 motor step mới nguyên của hãng Minebea Mitsumi ( 23KM-K743-04V ).
Chi tiết các bác xem ở hình đính kèm giúp em ạ. Em cần bán nguyên lô nên các bác có nhu cầu thì liên hệ Kỳ ( 0916731466 / 0913792357 ) hoặc Dũng 0916731466 ( Biên hòa - Đồng Nai )

Em cám ơn ạ!

----------


## hatien

giảm giá
động cơ usa 2 pha size 86 dài 120 giá 500k

----------


## hatien

bộ driver 5 pha 1 em vexta 1 em TROY điên 110v giá 1tr cho cả 2


-Bộ 2 driver 5 pha điện 220v giá 1tr1

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch số #7

----------


## hatien

Đang về ít driver 2 pha dòng max 6A ae  nào cần đặc gạch nhé.giá 500k/ con

----------


## hatien

k biết dùng chỉ biết test cắm lên nguồn.còn nó sao thì k biết ngoại hình k ưa nhìn.hjhj. bán 3 con giá 800k

----------


## hatien

lên ít đồ cho ace chế máy
 Ms1 một cặp ray 15 tổng dài 740 hành trình 460 vitme bước 10.một cặp dài 640mm hành trình 360.giá 1tr5

ms2: cụm vitme bước 5 và ray có camera dài 550 của THK giá 500k

ms3: vitme trục Z dài 270 hành trình 150 phi 20 bước 5 của NSK giá 200k và
vitme KURODA dài 640 hành trình 520 phi 15 bước 15 giá 350k

ms4: vitme NSK  phi 20 dài 1m03 hành trình 96 bươc 20 giá 550k

ms5: combo THK thép kèm động cơ dài 650 hành trình 450 nặng 11,5kg giá 1tr6

ms6 vitme THk dài tổng 1m61 hành trình 1m33 phi 25 bước 20 nặng 14kg giá 1tr7

----------


## vufree

Bác cho xin thêm hình ảnh vitme đi ạ,

----------


## hatien

vitme nào ạ.có mấy cây k bít bác cần cây nào.

----------


## hatien

ms3 nhận gạch vitme trục Z
ms4 nhận gạch

----------


## hatien

Ms7. 3 bộ driver 5 pha + động cơ size 60 1 con có thắng .2 bộ điện 220v 1 bộ điện 110v giá cả 3 1tr5

----------


## vufree

ms6 vitme THk dài tổng 1m61 hành trình 1m33 phi 25 bước 20 nặng 14kg giá 1tr7
[/QUOTE]

Cây này Bác ạ.. cho thêm hình 2 đầu, mặt bích bắt servo mấy Bác nhỉ?

----------


## hatien

e có zalo cho bác r ak.gắn step size 86.servo chắc 750w

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch ms6

----------


## hatien

Ms8:driver 2 pha dòng max 6A giá 500k/cái.lấy hết 450k/cái

----------


## hatien

ms9: đồ tinh tinh relay,role thời gian...giá 800k

----------


## kzam

Driver còn ko bác?

----------


## hatien

còn bác ơi

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch ms5 

nhận gạch ms1

----------


## hatien

còn 2 món vitme và ray 1 em dài 640 hành trình 520
1 e dài 550 kèm ray giá cho 2 e là 550k

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch e nó

----------


## hatien

sườn máy cnc mini full nhôm.hành trình 300x400.ty fi 20 cứng cáp,vitme fi 16 bước 5 kèm step 3 trục.giá 8tr5 bao ship chậm

----------


## hatien

giảm giá đi nhanh sườn máy cnc còn 6tr5 ace cần lh nhé

----------


## hatien

driver 5 pha đẹp keng giá 650k/ 2

----------


## hatien

3 bộ step 2 pha size 60 sanyodenki thần thánh lục mạnh + driver dòng 4A .Giá cả 3 bộ 1tr5

----------


## hatien

driver 5 pha vexta RKD514 + động cơ size 60 đẹp như mới đủ jack cáp .Giá 650k/1 bộ

----------


## hatien

chốt 3 bộ cho a trai hcm

----------


## hatien

có bác nào hốt k ạ

----------


## hatien

nhận gạch 3 bộ

----------


## hatien

còn mấy bộ có a e nào lấy k

----------


## hatien

cặp biến tần teco 5.5kw 7.5hp hoạt động hoàn hảo giá 5tr/2

----------

